# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Add-ins Resource Page

## ktennies

Hello,

It would be cool if there was a section or page where Excel Forum members could upload Excel add-ins they've created (or others that they've found elsewhere) so other members could download them.  It would be like an add-in resource page.  

Of course, the mods running this forum would likely have to verify that no malicious code exists before an add-in is available for all to download.

Ken

----------

